# problème airplay ?



## samsonite4 (30 Décembre 2012)

Lorsque je souhaite écouter de la musique sur les hauts-parleurs de mon écran TV  à partir de mon IPHONE 5 (ou de mon IPAD 2) via AIRPLAY et APPLE TV, le son est haché et de fréquentes coupures sont constatées ce qui rend l'audition quasiment impossible.
Lorsque j'écoute de la musique à partir de ITUNES (toujours via APPLE TV), le son est parfait. 
Je précise que mes appareils sont tous dotés de la dernière MAJ (APPLE TV 2 : version 5.1.1-IPHONE 5 : version IOS 6.0.2-IPAD 2 : version 6.0.1)

Quelqu'un a-t-il eu ce problème et connaît-il sa cause ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Tuncurry (30 Décembre 2012)

A part des pb de sensibilité du WiFi, je ne vois pas. Essaie de changer de canal pour voir ce que cela donne...


----------



## samsonite4 (30 Décembre 2012)

Tuncurry a dit:


> A part des pb de sensibilité du WiFi, je ne vois pas. Essaie de changer de canal pour voir ce que cela donne...



Le réseau WIFI semble fonctionner correctement puisqu'en utilisant le logiciel STREAMTOME,  toujours via AIRPLAY,  le son est correct sur les enceintes de mon écran TV


----------

